# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  S76

## gianisz

Δημητρη εχεις αποψη για αυτο το φαρμακο?
Το γνωριζεις?

----------


## gianisz

Δεν χρειάζεται να πιάσει τα πουλιά σας για τη θεραπεία για την
κυψελίδα άκαρι

Η Original
θεραπεία των ακάρεων κυψελίδα στο νερό!
Αν έχετε πολλά πουλιά
που καθιστά σχεδόν αδύνατο να πιάσει,
τότε S76 είναι για εσάς! 	

ακάρεα Air-Sac ζουν στην αναπνευστική οδό των πτηνών. Δύο είδη που είναι πιο ευαίσθητα σε αυτά τα ακάρεα είναι η Lady Gouldian σπίνοι και Κανάριοι Νήσοι. Μελέτες έχουν δείξει ότι το θηλυκό άκαρι ενηλίκων παράγει αυγά που εκκολάπτονται μέσα στο θηλυκό και στη συνέχεια γεννήθηκαν ζωντανά ως νύμφες. Τα πειράματα δείχνουν ότι ο κύκλος ζωής (αυγό σε ενήλικα) μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί σε 6 ημέρες. Αυτό το στάδιο της νύμφης δεν είναι πάντα ωριμάζουν αμέσως. Συχνά παραμένει σε λανθάνουσα κατάσταση μέσα στην αναπνευστική οδό για μεγάλες χρονικές περιόδους. Αγχωτικά περιόδους (αναπαραγωγής, molting και υψηλές θερμοκρασίες) πυροδοτεί ωριμότητα του ακάρεως αέρα-sac.

Τα ακάρεα Λήθαργος
Τα κύρια προϊόντα S76 και Scatt στην αγορά για να σκοτώσει το άκαρι αέρα σάκο προκαλέσει καμία ζημιά στο στάδιο της νύμφης . Αυτές οι ανώριμες μορφές ενεργοποιούνται όταν το πουλί είναι άρρωστο, τόνισε ή κατά τη διάρκεια ζεστού καιρού. Το πρόβλημα μπορεί να εμφανιστεί ξαφνικά και να εξαπλωθεί σε όλο το κοπάδι γρήγορα. Τακτικά προγραμματισμένες θεραπείες θα πρέπει να διατηρηθεί για να διατηρηθεί ο αριθμός των ενηλίκων ακάρεων υπό έλεγχο. Μεγάλος αριθμός των ενηλίκων ακάρεα αέρα σάκο σκότωσε την ίδια στιγμή μπορεί να προκαλέσει απόφραξη της αναπνευστικής οδού, η οποία μπορεί να προκαλέσει ασφυξία.

Η μετάδοση
είναι ακάρεα Air-sac μεταδίδεται μέσω της άμεσης επαφής των ενηλίκων σίτιση αναμασημένων τροφίμων για τους νέους, αλλά και μέσα από την ερωτοτροπία σίτιση μεταξύ ενηλίκων.

Η έρευνα δείχνουν ότι η μετάδοση αυτού του ακάρεως λαμβάνει χώρα με ενήλικα μη-εγκύων θηλυκών που μεταναστεύουν έξω από τις ρουθούνια (ρουθούνια) πάνω στο φτέρωμα κεφάλι, και τελικά σε ένα νέο ξενιστή. Ως εκ τούτου, μια πλήρης καθαρισμός της φωλιάς, κλουβί, κλουβί και το περιβάλλον πρέπει να γίνει σχετικά με την 2η ημέρα της θεραπείας S76 με μια καλή γρίπη πύρεθρο ( Avian Insect Εκκαθαριστής , Permectrin11 , Ελέγχου ) εντομοκτόνο βάση.

Θεραπεία
Η αρχική θεραπεία είναι S76 ζωγραφισμένα σε καθημερινά για 7 ημέρες και στο πόσιμο νερό για 2 ημέρες. Εφαρμόστε το αδιάλυτο S76 απευθείας στο προσβεβλημένο δέρμα χρησιμοποιώντας ένα Q-tip κάθε μέρα για μία εβδομάδα και S76 στο πόσιμο νερό για 2 ημέρες. Επαναλάβετε S76 επεξεργασίας πόσιμου νερού και μία εφαρμογή τοπικώς κάθε εβδομάδα μέχρις ότου έχουν εξαφανιστεί όλα τα σημάδια της ακάρεων (ανάκτηση κυμαίνεται από 2-8 εβδομάδες, ανάλογα με τη σοβαρότητα της λοίμωξης.) Συνήθης χρόνος σκλήρυνσης είναι 3-4 εβδομάδες με ήπια παρασιτώσεις. Να φυλάσσεται μακριά από τα μάτια και τα ρουθούνια.

Ατομική Θεραπεία Bird
πουλιά Μεμονωμένα με τα συμπτώματα των ακάρεων αέρα σάκο θα πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί στο κλουβί νοσοκομείο για θεραπεία. Αντιμετωπίστε με την υποστήριξη έκτακτης ανάγκης - Thrive , NV Σκόνη ή Quik- Gel - μία ημέρα πριν από την εφαρμογή του μη αραιωμένου S76. Εφαρμόστε απευθείας στο δέρμα στο λαιμό του πουλιού ?? s για 5 συνεχόμενες ημέρες. Συνεχίστε να χρησιμοποιείτε την υποστήριξη έκτακτης ανάγκης στο πόσιμο νερό (ανάμιξη φρέσκα καθημερινά) για τις 5 ημέρες της θεραπείας.

Δευτερογενείς λοιμώξεις του αναπνευστικού
Τα συμπτώματα θα πρέπει να υποχωρήσουν σε 2 ημέρες με τη θεραπεία S76 στο νερό και με το 5 ημερών τοπική θεραπεία. Εάν τα συμπτώματα μειωθούν, αλλά δεν εντελώς πάει μακριά, πουλί σας έχει επίσης μια δευτερεύουσα λοίμωξη του αναπνευστικού που θα χρειαστείτε πρόσθετη θεραπεία. Μαλακή τροφή Θαύμα γεύμα , εμπλουτισμένο με βιταμίνες και μέταλλα και Herb Σαλάτα ™ θα πρέπει να παρέχονται για να βοηθήσουν την επιτάχυνση της ανάκαμψης. Αν όλα τα αναπνευστικά συμπτώματα εξαφανίζονται μετά από τις δύο πρώτες ημέρες της θεραπείας, επιπλέον φαρμακευτική αγωγή δεν είναι απαραίτητη

Βακτήρια, μύκητες ή πρωτόζωα;
Αναπνευστικές λοιμώξεις, προκαλώντας τα συμπτώματα της απώλεια φωνής, βήχα, φτάρνισμα, συριγμός, raspy υγρή θορύβους ή κάνοντας κλικ (τα ίδια συμπτώματα που ένας αεροσάκου ωτοδηκτικής θα παράγει,) μπορεί να προκληθεί από βακτήρια, μύκητες ή μια μόλυνση από πρωτόζωα. Δεν υπάρχει μια ένα φάρμακο για να θεραπεύσει όλα για αυτούς τους τύπους ασθενειών. Πρέπει να καθοριστεί η ακριβής αιτία της μόλυνσης πριν από τον καθορισμό ενός προγράμματος θεραπείας. Για πληροφορίες σχετικά με το πώς να αξιολογήσει το περιβάλλον σας και να βρείτε την πιθανή αιτία μιας τέτοιας λοίμωξης, λοίμωξη του αναπνευστικού ή ακάρεα Air-sac ;

Πρόσθετα οφέλη του S76
S76 μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τη θεραπεία όλα τα ακάρεα που ζουν μέσα στο σώμα ή τα ακάρεα που δαγκώνουν τα πουλιά σας και να πιπιλίζουν το αίμα ενός ?? πουλιού s. Παράδειγμα: Red Ακάρεα (Demanyssus sp.). Depluming ακάρεα (Epidemoptic ακάρεα), παράσιτα του αίματος (microfilaria) και η Air-Sac ακάρεα (Stemostoma tracheacolum). Κάθε άκαρι που ζει μέσα σε ένα πουλί ή θα δαγκώσει ένα πουλί και να πιπιλίζουν το αίμα θα σκοτωθεί από S76. Είναι ασφαλές για τους σπίνους όλων των ειδών και των ηλικιών, είναι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο για τους ανηλίκους, αναπαραγωγικά ζευγάρια και κατά τη διάρκεια της πτερόρροιας.

Φολιδωτό Πρόσωπο και ακάρεα πόδι
S76 είναι αποτελεσματική στη θεραπεία φολιδωτό προσώπου. Knemidokoptes ssp ακάρεα αναπτύξει μια εμφάνιση χτένα μέλι όταν λαγούμι γύρω από το πρόσωπο και την εμφάνιση φούντα-όπως όταν τρυπώνουν στα πόδια και τα πόδια.

Φολιδωτό Θεραπεία Προσώπου
Εφαρμόστε αδιάλυτο S76 απευθείας στο προσβεβλημένο δέρμα χρησιμοποιώντας ένα Q-tip κάθε μέρα για μία εβδομάδα (την ίδια μέρα που S76 προστίθεται στο πόσιμο νερό) μέχρι να εξαφανιστεί όλα τα σημάδια των ακάρεων (ανάκτηση κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 2-8 εβδομάδες, ανάλογα με η σοβαρότητα της Συνήθης χρόνος σκλήρυνσης μόλυνση. είναι 3-4 εβδομάδες με ήπια μολύνσεων. να φυλάσσεται μακριά από τα μάτια και τα ρουθούνια. Επίσης στο ίδιο πρόγραμμα ισχύει S76 στο πόσιμο νερό. Επειδή φολιδωτό πρόσωπο και το πόδι μπορεί να είναι θρεπτική και αδύναμη γονίδιο βάση, επανεκτιμήσει η διατροφή του πουλιού.

Wormer
S76 θα σκοτώσει τα μαλλιά και Στρογγυλό σκουλήκια, και ήταν αποτελεσματική στη θεραπεία Acuaria spp. Spirurold σκουλήκια σε ορισμένα είδη εκτός από Gouldians. S76 συνιστάται για τον έλεγχο των Gizzard σκουληκιών σε Gouldians. S76 δεν θα σκοτώσει τα σκουλήκια ταινία. Σκουλήκι Away μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί εναλλακτικά με S76, εάν το πουλί σας έχει διαγνωστεί με σκουλήκι ταινία. Προτεινόμενες πρόγραμμα θεραπείας για τα πτηνά που στεγάζονται σε εξωτερικούς χώρους ή τρώει μια διατροφή που περιέχει ζωντανή τροφή είναι για τη θεραπεία στο νερό μία ημέρα κάθε μήνα.

Υγεία Διεγερτικό
S76 είναι η αρχική θεραπεία άκαρι αέρα σάκο στο νερό, και η μόνη θεραπεία για να περιέχει Slippery Elm. Slippery Elm φλοιός είναι ένα συστατικό που βρίσκεται επίσης σε διάφορα φάρμακα πνεύμονα χρησιμοποιούνται για τον άνθρωπο. Όταν συνδυάζεται με νερό, ολισθηρό παλτά φτελιάς και καταπραΰνει το στόμα, το λαιμό, το στομάχι και τα έντερα, και προστατεύει το πουλί ?? s σας πεπτικό σύστημα από την ενόχληση που μπορεί να προκαλέσει η ιβερμεκτίνη.

    Έχει πάντα μια τέτοια θετική επίδραση στην πουλιά ....
    Slippery Elm διαθέτει στυπτική και αντι-φλεγμονώδεις ιδιότητες.
    Slippery Elm είναι το στοιχείο που προσφέρει την αντι-βακτηριακή ιδιοκτησίας στο S76 στο πίσω μέρος του ?? πουλιού s λαιμό για να σκοτώσει όλα τα ανεπιθύμητα βακτήρια.
    Slippery Elm απορροφά τις ακαθαρσίες και τις τοξίνες, έτσι, βοηθώντας τους περνούν ακίνδυνα έξω από το σώμα. Τρέφει όλο το σώμα και βοηθά τη δραστηριότητα των επινεφριδίων.
    Slippery Elm έχει θετική επίδραση στην ανακούφιση της φλεγμονής κόλπων, η οποία είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντική για την ταλαιπωρία πουλί με ακάρεα αέρα-sac.

Θα υπάρξει μια αισθητή αύξηση τόσο θόρυβο και το επίπεδο δραστηριότητας ημέρες μετά S76 χορηγείται, ακόμη και αν τα ακάρεα σάκο του αέρα δεν ήταν παρόντες στα πτηνά σας.

Κολυμπήστε στο S76
Πουλιά κολύμβησης σε S76 θα σκοτώσει οποιαδήποτε εξωτερικά παράσιτα φτερό. Ωστόσο, μια καλή γρίπη των εντόμων ψεκασμού πρέπει επίσης να χρησιμοποιείται σε όλο το περιβάλλον τους στο 2ο. ημέρα της θεραπείας S76. Αυτό θα πρέπει να ακολουθείται μέχρι αρκετές ημέρες αργότερα με KD Water Καθαριστικό μπάνιου. Αυτό το δεύτερο λουτρό θα αφαιρέσει όλα τα νεκρά ακάρεα και να συμβάλει στην προώθηση λαμπερή καθαρή πτέρωμα.

Η θεραπεία με S76

    Αφαιρέστε όλες τις άλλες πηγές νερού, συμπεριλαμβανομένων χόρτα, φρούτα και λαχανικά κατά τις ημέρες της θεραπείας με το S76.
    Αφαίρεση όλων των πότες το βράδυ πριν από κάθε θεραπεία S76. Χρησιμοποιώντας την τεχνική αυτή θα αποτρέψει τα πουλιά από την κατανάλωση το πρωί, πριν να έχουν την ευκαιρία να τοποθετήσετε το S76 στο πόσιμο νερό τους.
    Ανακατέψτε S76 φρέσκο κάθε πρωί. Μόνο αναμίξτε το ποσό που θα χρειαστεί για την ημέρα.
    S76 είναι ισχυρός για μόνο 7 έως 8 ώρες μετά την ανάμιξή του με νερό.

S76 είναι διαθέσιμο σε: 30ml, 100ml & 250 ml
Δραστικά Συστατικά: Ivermectin 0.8g / L & Slippery Elm 5mg / L

S76 είναι ένα πυκνό και όταν αναμιγνύεται με νερό πηγαίνει πολύ μακριά!

S76 Τιμές Ανάμιξη: Αναμίξτε φρέσκα Καθημερινή

Αγριοπούλια,Καναρίνια, και τα περιστέρια
2 επίπεδο κουταλάκια του γλυκού = για ένα γαλόνι νερού
1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού = 5ml για 2 λίτρα νερού (περ. 2 λίτρα)
½ κουταλάκι = 2.5ml για 1 λίτρο νερού (περ. 1 λίτρο)
¼ κουταλάκι του γλυκού = 1,25 ml για 500ml νερού (περ. 2 φλιτζάνια)
1/8 κουταλάκι του γλυκού = .63ml για 250ml νερού (περ. 1 φλιτζάνι)
6 σταγόνες για 125ml νερού (περ. 4 ουγγιές)
3 σταγόνες για .63ml του νερού (περ. 2 ουγγιές)
Όταν αναμιγνύεται για Αγριοπούλια,Καναρίνια, και τα περιστέρια
Πυκνό 30ml κάνει 3 γαλόνια
Συμπύκνωμα 100ml καθιστά 10 γαλόνια
Συμπυκνώστε 250ml καθιστά 25 γαλόνια

Budgerigars και παπαγάλοι
κουταλάκια 4 επίπεδο = για ένα γαλόνι νερού
2 κουταλάκια του γλυκού = 10ml για 2 λίτρα νερού (περ. 2 λίτρα)
1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού = 5ml για 1 λίτρο νερού (περ. 1 λίτρο)
½ κουταλάκι ?? 2.5 ml για 500 ml νερού (κύπελλα approx.2)
¼ κουταλάκι του γλυκού = 1,25 ml για 250ml νερού (approx.1cup)
1/8 κουταλάκι του γλυκού = .63ml για 125ml νερού (περ. 4 ουγγιές)
6 σταγόνες για 63 ml νερού (περ. 2 ουγγιές)

Όταν αναμιγνύεται για budgerigars και παπαγάλοι
Πυκνό 30ml καθιστά 1,5 γαλόνια
Συμπυκνώστε 100ml καθιστά 5 γαλόνια
Συμπυκνώστε 250ml καθιστά 12,5 γαλόνια

Δόση Τιμή Πουλερικά: 5ml σε 2 λίτρα πόσιμου νερού. Ως θεραπεία για ψείρες / ακάρεα προσβολή είναι παρούσα, S76 μπορεί να δοθεί σε πουλερικά για 2 ημέρες κάθε εβδομάδα και επαναλαμβάνεται κάθε εβδομάδα για 3 εβδομάδες. Η ΣΠΕ / κλουβί θα πρέπει επίσης να καθαρίζονται και να απολυμαίνονται να αποτραπεί η εκ νέου μόλυνση.

Πρόληψη: Ως μια ρουτίνα προληπτικό θα πρέπει να δοθεί για 1 ημέρα κάθε μήνα, την άνοιξη και το καλοκαίρι και μία ημέρα κάθε τρεις μήνες κατά τη διάρκεια της πτώσης και του χειμώνα.
Στάλθηκε μέσω Messenger
Τέλος συζήτησης

----------


## jk21

Το σκευασμα αυτο εχει ιβερμεκτινη και ενα φυτικο εκχυλισμη απο κοκκινη φτελια (slippery elm )


Ειναι ενα ακομα προιον που ψαξανε και βρηκανε οι Ελληνες εκτροφεις , που δινει ευκαιρια χρησης της ιβερμεκτινης στο νερο και οχι εξωτερικα οπως το pulmosan  .Παλια διαλυανε ενα ενεσιμο φαρμακο ιβερμεκτινης (το vetermec ) στο νερο σε συγκεκριμενη δοσολογια νερου (940 ml ) αν θυμαμαι καλα για 36 ωρες μονο . Ουτε το pulmosan σκοτωνε στις πλειστες των περιπτωσεων τα .. ανυπαρκτα ακαρεα (γιατι αλλες αιτιες προκαλουσαν αυτο που νομιζαν ως συμπτωμα ακαρεων ) ουτε το καπως δραστικοτερο scatt (μοξιδεκτινη ) της ιδιας εταιριας με το παρων σκευασμα (γιατι αν και δραστικοτερο , δεν ειχε τι να χτυπησει ... ) . Οποτε επειδη ντε και καλα ακαρεα της τραχειας πρεπει να υπαρχουν στο μυαλο του Ελληνα οργανωμενου κυριως εκτροφεα , επρεπε αν εισαγαγει ακομα ενα φαρμακο με ιβερμεκτινη , αυτη τη φορα με καταλληλα προσθετα ωστε να διαλυεται στο νερο .Η φυτικη ουσια που εχει , εχει απλα επουλωτικες ιδιοτητες και μαλακτικες στο βλενογοννο  του στομαχου και του λαιμου .

Αν  το θες για ακαρεα ...  << οχι αλλο καρβουνο >>

Αν το θες για κοκκινη ψειρα που αναφερει   , μαλλον δεν ειναι και τοσο δραστικο σε μη τοξικε δοσεις ...

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3564341




> *Abstract*The efficacy of ivermectin on females of a laboratory strain of Dermanyssus gallinae was tested. Ivermectin produced a noticeable systemic effect on the mites when inoculated intra-abdominally into infested chickens at rates greater than 0.6 mg kg-1. The concentrations efficacious against D. gallinae (1.8-5.4 mg kg-1) were unfavourably close to those causing toxicity in experimental birds (greater than or equal to 5.4 mg kg-1). Ivermectin administered at 5.4 mg kg-1 was active for 70 h post inoculation.





> Περίληψη
> Αξιολογήθηκε η αποτελεσματικότητα της ιβερμεκτίνης σε θηλυκά εργαστηριακά στελέχη του Dermanyssus gallinae. Η ιβερμεκτίνη προκάλεσε αξιοσημείωτη συστηματική επίδραση στα ακάρεα όταν ενοφθαλμίστηκε ενδο-κοιλιακά σε μολυσμένα κοτόπουλα σε ρυθμούς μεγαλύτερους από 0,6 mg kg-1. Οι συγκεντρώσεις αποτελεσματικές έναντι του D. gallinae (1,8-5,4 mgkg-1) ήταν δυσμενώς κοντά σε αυτές που προκαλούν τοξικότητα σε πειραματόζωα (μεγαλύτερες ή ίσες με 5,4 mgkg-1). Η Ivermectin που χορηγήθηκε στα 5,4 mgkg-1 ήταν δραστική για 70 ώρες μετά τον ενοφθαλμισμό.


Αν το θες για σκουληκια , ναι η ιβερμεκτινη εχει δραση σε καποιες κατηγοριες , οχι ομως ολες οσες υπαρχουν στα finches και συνηθως φαρμακα οπως η λεβαμιζολη και φενμπενταζολη ειναι νομιζω πιο καταλληλα .Αλλα σκουληκια σε πουλια μη πιασμενα  ή που δεν ταιζονται με ωμα εντομα ή που δεν γεννανε οι μυγες μεσα στην τροφη τους ή δεν φτυνουν , ειναι απιθανο να υπαρξουν .Τα περισσοτερα σκουληκια χρειαζονται ενδιαμεστο ξενιστη για να αναπτυχθουν  


Δεν εχω δωσει ποτε φαρμακο για ακαρεα και σκουληκια .Τα πουλια μου συχνα τα επισκεπτονται αγριοπουλια στην ταρατσα ... μια χαρα κελαηδανε

----------


## gianisz

Οκ δημητρη σ ευχαριστω.
Απλα με ρωτησε φιλος εκτος αθηνων να σε ρωτησω

----------

